# Extreme Male Beauty-C4 @ 10PM



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quick reminder to watch Extreme Male Beauty, 10pm on ch4.

its on for the next 4 weeks

Where everyone that uses a gym will get slagged off as being fantatical, egotistical, roid munching maniacs:lol:...and the NORMAL men of Britain will be the HEROS:lol:

" I don't want to be BIG just toned"

...bla...bla...bla....


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

i will be tuned in


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

I think they filmed down at my gym.....can't rememberwhat date its being shown, I think it may be next week


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

The trailer has a bottle of tren a shown in it.

Yellow label - guess the lab :thumb:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Tonight Bobby 10pm chanel 4


----------



## qwerty83 (Mar 4, 2009)

its on my reminder.  hope its not 50 minutes of back, sack n crack waxes n 5 mins with the blokes in the gym on the ad. should be a good watch.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

on in 5 mins incase anyone forgets


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

going to tune in, set my alarm so i didnt forget


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Cheers Liam......Tv's just switched itself over

Lets see lol


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Why has everyone got their bell ends out, it's only been on a minute?!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

86% prefer Face to good Body


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Great second part is going to show somne bloke jabbing himself in the gym lavs....great work!


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Thats obvious though innit. Id say a good body would not make much a difference if a girl was gonna go out with you. But it may help on nights out etc. And if it boosts your confidence, this will obviously help you, but I think pretty much every girl I know thinks its face over body.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bobbytrickster said:


> Great second part is going to show somne bloke jabbing himself in the gym lavs....great work!


...here we go.... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

i can see ch 4 gettin flooded with complaints from you lot. lol


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

whoops.... missd the start, time for 4+1!!


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I love the way they introduce steriod abuse, nice! Not use, has to be abuse.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bulk_250 said:


> Thats obvious though innit. Id say a good body would not make much a difference if a girl was gonna go out with you. But it may help on nights out etc. And if it boosts your confidence, this will obviously help you, but I think pretty much every girl I know thinks its face over body.


Men-=Tits N **** 100% :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Paul from Doncaster:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

OMFG im seeing to many saggy bellies and little dickies EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

HAHAHAHA they are in my gym!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

MXD said:


> HAHAHAHA they are in my gym!!!


No way! :thumb:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

How can u Compare steroids to class A drugs and smack heads ???


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

this programs ****ing me off all ready


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

That guy they were just talkin too about using steroids wasn't the sharpest tool in the box, but then again a steroid user who actually knew what he was talking about would most likely be bright enough not too admit use on national television if he ever wanted to pursue a career in the strongman or bodybuilding industry.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

MXD said:


> HAHAHAHA they are in my gym!!!


Do you know that lad then?

I'm sure they said he spends £120 a week on gear! WTF?!


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Flexboy23 said:


> That guy they were just talkin too about using steroids wasn't the sharpest tool in the box, but then again a steroid user who actually knew what he was talking about would most likely be bright enough not too admit use on national television if he ever wanted to pursue a career in the strongman or bodybuilding industry.


I know he came across as a right thick ****


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Flexboy23 said:


> That guy they were just talkin too about using steroids wasn't the sharpest tool in the box, but then again a steroid user who actually knew what he was talking about would most likely be bright enough not too admit use on national television if he ever wanted to pursue a career in the strongman or bodybuilding industry.


i was just thinking the SAME thing!!!

what a ****, why would you admit that on national tv........


----------



## powermill (Feb 13, 2009)

**** me how much gear is he taking then if it costs him 120 a week


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

That Welsh guys on roids- Defo


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

nobody said:


> How can u Compare steroids to class A drugs and smack heads ???


That guy was the only person who would talk to them about steroids and he compared him to smack head not wonder anyone with half a brain will not talk to them. Rude IMO.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh man, some of those sights are just very wrong!

Did I just see Chris Jenkins on there, before the break? Or someone else off this board.

Predator


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

MissBC said:


> *i was just thinking the SAME thing!!!*
> 
> what a ****, why would you admit that on national tv........


Great minds think alike MissBC! xxxxxx :thumb:


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

dc55 said:


> What I thought.......
> 
> This program is just annoying!!!!!! turning off! :ban:


 He needs to find a new supply and quick!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

That lad needs to get his facts straight, I should of fuking done it!


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> That Welsh guys on roids- Defo


I thought that be reckons he doesn't take them though


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Flexboy23 said:


> Great minds think alike MissBC! xxxxxx :thumb:


indeed hunny xxx :thumb:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

What a bunch of cocks! (tiny cocks at that).


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

they could have goten some1 with a bit better physique to be on here the lads in terrible shape.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nytol said:


> What a bunch of cocks! (tiny cocks at that).


 

That fat fvcker from Doncaster :thumb:

His cock looked more like a clit from the side view :lol:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

looks like hes from Max and Paddy


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tell u what though...the jounalist may have a crap body but hes got a great relationship!


----------



## Stifflo (Jul 12, 2007)

Gonna catch it on C4+1, hope some cocky reporter pulls a muscle haha


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

PMSL have to watch this now - back in an hour if can stand it!!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Can I have that hour back please?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Missed it! got C4 +1...'ave it!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Even if i was a millionaire I wouldn't get all that surgery- butchered- scarred for life- although I would get my teeth fixed

Think the guy they chose to talk about Roids could have been a better AD for it...and a million quid a week on roids...!!!


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

It was ok after the 531st time of him saying "I'm Tim Shaw, a journalist" I nearly improved my body and fitness by running over to the Tv, picking it up and throwing it out of the window!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

OK it's over, I didn't see it due to lack of a tv. Would anyone care to give me a quick-capsule review please? Mainly the bbing part, not too fussed about the nobs tbh.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

No need for that fat blokes cock to be out


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

too gross in parts.

guy that was abusing the AAS came across as a dumbo.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I think they said he spends £120 on orals a week ???

he is either getting mugged off big time or is gonna have a slightly damaged liver, nut judging by his physique id go for mugged off lol


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

The lad jabbin in the boggs sounded like a rite dip sh!t, the amount he spent on gear n he lukd naff, and to add insult, hes a window cleaner, give us a bad name lol


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

well that was bollocks, the older welsh guy i reckon was on AAS...but was clever enough not to admit unlike that other lad!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

alan87 said:


> well that was bollocks, the older welsh guy i reckon was on AAS...but was clever enough not to admit unlike that other lad!


Agree with u m8...he was defo on them.....the guy that actually talked about them was a bit fuzzy...well fecked out his head on his 120pw doses????...he couldn't even string a sentance togethor:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jungle said:


> No need for that fat blokes cock to be out


That was a cock...thought it was a WART:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

The presenter was using a chest expander to get his dream chest...someone could of pointed out to him that it actually works his back


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

omg, I think this just broke my mind, so much bad advice.

Even stuff like the fashion guy was clearly clueless, who would trust anybody in a turtleneck jumper?!

The chest expander? I don't think he managed to hit a single chest muscle with those gadgets. The steroid user was clueless, and they could have at least mentioned PCT.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> OK it's over, I didn't see it due to lack of a tv. Would anyone care to give me a quick-capsule review please? Mainly the bbing part, not too fussed about the nobs tbh.


BB part was based around 1 guy that spends 120pw on gear.

Showed before and after pic-he gained 3 1/2 st naturally then went on gear- his lifting strength has trebbled....but he came accross as a right dumbo. The programme basically said without roids u wont get big.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Pelayo said:


> BB part was based around 1 guy that spends 120pw on gear.
> 
> Showed before and after pic-he gained 3 1/2 st naturally then went on gear- his lifting strength has trebbled....but he came accross as a right dumbo. The programme basically said without roids u wont get big.


I know everyone keeps saying the guy didn't come across well but i'm sure someone from uk-muscle said they had been interviewed about steroids for this show.

Hope you guys havn't been slating a fellow member :laugh:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Was a **** program all round to be fair,

When he said £120 a week i was expecting it to be jw lol


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Craig660 said:


> Was a **** program all round to be fair,
> 
> When he said £120 a week i was expecting it to be jw lol


I think it was a member called EXTREME, he posted this on the other thread about the show

"I was interviewed about steroid use and side effects, I had gyno removed years back. They asked me a lot of questions and I refused to answer any that were loaded to make me look stupid.

I thought I would do the interview bcos I knew I'd be able not to make us all look dumb or make us look like we don't have a clue what we're doing.

I guess how they edit it and how what I actually said is shown remains to be seen"


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Craig660 said:


> Was a **** program all round to be fair,
> 
> When he said £120 a week i was expecting it to be jw lol


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Agree with u m8...he was defo on them.....the guy that actually talked about them was a bit fuzzy...well fecked out his head on his 120pw doses????...he couldn't even string a sentance togethor:lol:


120pw doses is insane!!! i dont see how anybody could spend that much on aas...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh boy.....lol 

That was bizarre......

Loved their idea of the 'perfect' man....not :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

alan87 said:


> 120pw doses is insane!!! i dont see how anybody could spend that much on aas...


you would have been better:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Oh boy.....lol
> 
> That was bizarre......
> 
> Loved their idea of the 'perfect' man....not :laugh:


out of curiosity Bek.......what do u think of the FHM look?


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

What a joke... just wasted my time... Need to get back to watching that paint dry!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

ha...


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

my posts r fcukin up...either that or im up too late for my liking! some whey and bed me thinks


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

alan87 said:


> 120pw doses is insane!!! i dont see how anybody could spend that much on aas...


If it was produced by Maximuscle....


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> OK it's over, I didn't see it due to lack of a tv. Would anyone care to give me a quick-capsule review please? Mainly the bbing part, not too fussed about the nobs tbh.


You should be able to watch it on 4oD slready.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

It was a bit sh1te. The presenter got on me nerves a b it, and introduced himself about a million times.

Some bits were really stupid and cheesy, like when he had the fashion fella, the plastic surgeon and the dentist and they were poncing about and showing off theyre motors.

The bit about steroids pi$$ed me off a bit. How on earth could he spend £120 a week on gear. The lad wasn't even particularly big or in a amazing shape, surely they could have found someone better to interview, no offfence to the lad - they must have mis-quoted him about the £120.

The fella kept on about "moobs", but he was alwyas talking about fat, not proper gyno.

All in all, not the best, but i'll probs watch next week lol.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Never believe any kind of rubbish of this kind people put on TV. All fictional, no fact. And I bet edited to fcuk.

Also never trust directors who say anything about putting steroids over in a positive light.

Utter garbage


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont think he did say £120pw, the presenter actually said that.

Did seem a bit dumb though....especially when they said that about the needle exchange.

Never mind....could have been a lot worse, dont you agree. Didnt slag steds too much.

He looked a fool in the gym though.


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh and that Paul made me laugh.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

noturbo said:


> *I think it was a member called EXTREME*, he posted this on the other thread about the show
> 
> "I was interviewed about steroid use and side effects, I had gyno removed years back. They asked me a lot of questions and I refused to answer any that were loaded to make me look stupid.
> 
> ...


Nope, deffo wasn't EXTREME (Dougie Black) dunno who it was thoughBri kept muttering under his breath 'oh aye, don't bother even mentioning NUTRITION' lol...amongst 'f'in idiots' and many other colourful terms lmao


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Nope, deffo wasn't EXTREME (Dougie Black) dunno who it was thoughBri kept muttering under his breath 'oh aye, don't bother even mentioning NUTRITION' lol...amongst 'f'in idiots' and many other colourful terms lmao


Ah ok sorry, I just saw his post in the thread below and assumed he was meaning in that program. Sorry for getting it wrong, doh 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/59117-extreme-male-beauty.html


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Watching online now, will report back soon


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Watching online now, will report back soon


gatta a link there mak, I''m overseas now........

£120PW, was top end growth mentioned?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/extreme-male-beauty/catch-up


----------



## MWG (Apr 7, 2008)

Missed inbetweeners for this sack of sh1t,the bloke who was on gear looked awful, it was like 10 mins of bodybuilding talk and the rest fat saggy cok n balls and custard being removed


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Why C4 bother with all that surgery is beyond me, nobody really cares. Do they?

Agree on the guy using steroids. didnt come across particulaly well, but atleast they mentioned the fact its not illegal to use. didnt like (even being a natty) the fact it was immediately classed as Abuse not use.

Its amazing how little time was spent in regards to diet.

"yeah, ive cut out booze and carbs and started on overpriced maximuscle stuff full of sugar, its bound to work!"

And why the need for so much full frontal?? ive got a cock, i know what it looks like, i dont need to see some fat blokes shrunken sausage.

It was an odd program, half extreme makeover and half what women want with a bit of the gadget show thrown in for good measure.

And that dick was the guy that nearly lost his Mrs after declaring his undying love for ****ing Jodie marsh on live radio (remember? she sold his Lotus for 50p!!)


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Programmes such as this are usually utter rubbish - and this was no exception.

Personally I thought Keiran did okay. For all of those of you who have slagged him off or consider yourselves "too clever" to admit to steriods, ask yourself what you have ever done to educate the general public. If Keiran had not appeared then there would have been even more rubbishing of the steriod lifestyle.

The fact is, Keiran is not media savvy and was able to be led a little in his questioning and doing those bodybuilding style poses, training in his underpants, etc. However when he was questioned he answered honestly and I think that came across - and was to his credit. There is a mucky side to using gear, getting pins, injecting and Keiran didn't try and deny that.

Imagine if a fly on the wall documentary team were able to follow a serious bodybuilder for the year - the sh1t that that would involve would put our Keiran into the shade.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Also I was appalled that Keiran couldn't press out the 180kgs bench press - that really was a disgrace for someone calling themselves a strongman.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Do you know that lad then?
> 
> I'm sure they said he spends £120 a week on gear! WTF?!


I thought they said that too, how much is he doing? :lol:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Anybody hear the bit where the presenter said something along the lines of:

"I'm going to do this naturally, which means one thing, lots of hard work"

Insinuating that steroids mean that hard work and proper nutrition can be forgotten???


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Porky Pie said:


> Also I was appalled that Keiran couldn't press out the 180kgs bench press - that really was a disgrace for someone calling themselves a strongman.


LMFAO I might write a letter to the head of channel four, forget the wrinkled winkles 

I think your right though, the journo's were never going to give an honest steroid user an outlet to promote the safe use, they were always going to lead and gleam what they wanted from the footage.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> Also I was appalled that Keiran couldn't press out the 180kgs bench press - that really was a disgrace for someone calling themselves a strongman.


Made me laugh, said to my housemates 'if its going on national tv you make the lift!!' lol...

Picked up on the fact the named it abuse immediately felt that was out of order.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Porky Pie said:


> Also I was appalled that Keiran couldn't press out the 180kgs bench press - that really was a disgrace for someone calling themselves a strongman.


Especially when it was only 170kg.

3 plates a side.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Pelayo said:


> out of curiosity Bek.......what do u think of the FHM look?


It's OK...but a bit metro...lol I like my men big 

When they had all those blokes on podiums, I would have gone for the muscular or chubby bloke.....



pastanchicken said:


> Anybody hear the bit where the presenter said something along the lines of:
> 
> "I'm going to do this naturally, which means one thing, lots of hard work"
> 
> Insinuating that steroids mean that hard work and proper nutrition can be forgotten???


That really boiled my p1ss - like people on steroids DON'T still have to train hard and eat well? Grrrrrr...... :cursing:

Other thing that wound me up is that he blathered on and n about the risks of steroids but never actually mentioned what they were, aside from the mention of needles.......don't see anyone hassling diabetics....... 

And although I know sod all about steroids, I'm pretty sure orals can be far more taxing on your system....

Contradicted himself too - if they were that risky in themselves, why would they be given to people with such compromised immune systems as cancer and AIDS patients???


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Not seen the show yet ,i recorded it,but the fact it was on channel 4 why is everyone surprised that there are naked men with their knobs out , thtas what channel 4 do best, it is run by ******* you very rarely see full frontal nude women, look at big brother how many nude women have you seen? not many i bet ,they cant wait to show some knob though,lol, plus is anyone surprised that they show steroids in a bad light , they were never gonna say if you eat right and train right and use steroids responsibly you will look and feel fantastic,as they would look like they were promoting steroids and we can't have that.


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

I turned this off in the end, well actually after end of part one when I saw the guy jabbing on national tv!!!!

I did ask myself why did they choose him....proabably because he was the only person who said he would do it, why would you on national tv?? 5 minutes fame?

What annoys me about these programmes is they never get deep into it, under the skin of it, get the feel for bodybuilding, diet, training, supplements and then yes the steroids that people use too. They make it out as anyone that seriously trains just takes gear....and gets big! Hmmm

They never look into the dedication it takes, the getting to the gym straight after a hard days work, or getting up early to do cardio, the prep that goes into making 7-8 meals a day. Steroids are part of it I agree, not for everyone though. And its the well informed people, who train well and eat well, use the right kind of supplemenation (protein, glutamine etc) that know that the steroids are the little bit on top, nail your diet and training and you will grow!!!! I've doen a nutrion degree and since bodybuuilding have learnt a huge amount more about my body, diet and nutriton.

Yeah training is hard work, but FFS get over it and get on with it


----------



## anonbb (Apr 20, 2009)

absolutely terrible programme, complete waste of time

i cant say i learned a single thing from it, and they seemed to be obsessed by showing close ups of mens cocks all the time


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Bobbytrickster said:


> I turned this off in the end, well actually after end of part one when I saw the guy jabbing on national tv!!!!


The guy didnt actually jab himself, he was showing the matey where he would jab.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Load of crap. Watched it but it was poorly constructed and got a bit annoying after a while.

i said to the mrs, that chest expander ent gonna do jack, he lost an inch probably down to stopping drinking and eating crap and doing a bit of exercise for 2 weeks. You'd think that someone might have a clue that most of the $hite home exercise things were a waste of time!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm glad I didn't watch it as it sounds like it was exactly what I thought it would be.

Anyone outside of the bodybuilding/powerlifting/strongman or an sport/athletic community does not understand steroids and never will hense there negative attitude towards it all. They see it as a drug like any other.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion and to be honest before I took any gear I was very apprehensive about it and didn't like the fact would be known as a cheat to some..

Since doing it you realise its no where near as bad as people make out, its just peoples lack of knowledge on the subject and the media that gives steroids and bodybuilding a bad name.

My GP never asked if I was on them but has bought them up in conversation as he is aware I am into bodybuilding, its first thought was they are bad, hes seen people come in of around 40 years of age, not knowing who they are and say it has messed their lives and body up.. To me that's just the individual and not a summary of people who take steroids as a whole.

This is the reason I chose not to watch this programme as it just frustrates me and angers me with the negativity towards steroid use because of the idiots out there not knowing what they are doing and giving the sport a bad name.


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

Lets start..... at least the lad spoke about it and confessed to doing gear, he was as thick as a castle wall, and not once said any thing about diet cycles ect and £120 a week on gear well most people know if your puttin that much through your self chances are your ****in most of it strait out..... and further more if that was my gym number one some one should pull the kid to one side and have a word, about diet ect and give him and his mate a slap for training with no tops on f*** off!!!! and just to add,,,one bench press off a think 160 kgs well what is that going to do part from injure your self as he could not manage even one if there is not more than 8 in a set a would not bother, but part from that total waist of a hr of my life :cool2:


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> The guy didnt actually jab himself, he was showing the matey where he would jab.


Ok sorry dude, switched off so only got the impresson from the bit before the adverts......edited very nicley though as I was sure he had or was going to do it, from that bit


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> Tell u what though...the jounalist may have a crap body but hes got a great relationship!


 :thumbup1: his wife is hot


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Tasty said:


> :thumbup1: his wife is hot


True true she is bangin!

TBF I would have done the interview if asked, but it would have had to be on my terms. The way I see it, if one of us ended up doing the interview then we could present AAS use in a much more positive light than that guy did. TBH though I'm not sure they'd want to use anyone who actually presented it in a neutral/ positive light. Fact is there's a lot of intelligent and academic guys who use these and other forums, but you're not gonna get one of them talking about it on national TV.

I've got half a mind to make a response documentary and select my pps a bit more carefully lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You dont stand a chance with "clever" editing really even if you are intelligent and well informed on the subject. I dont claim to be an expert but l could have ran rings round the presenter / interviewer the minute he opened his trap !


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

was watchin this with my mum(yeah i no) and she turned to me and said you would never take striods would ya. and i was like ermmmm yeah i probs will in the end and she looked really dissapointed and said oh wel its up to you. and i was well suprised i though the would go mental eg. DONT YOU KNOW THEY CAN GIVE YOU CANCER, MAKE YOU WILLY SMALLER ETC. haha


----------



## tomlet1 (Jan 18, 2009)

IMO, there where too many dicks. also they can edit it however they want to make the guy come across how they want. . . :whistling:


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

the guy who spoke about steroids trains at my gym (not the gym in the filming) it looks to have been done last year as he is a lot bigger now and stronger...he's at the end of this vid pulling a 320kg deadlift and i've also seen him do a 260kg squat and i've seen him bench the 180kg many times also.

My guess is he was victim to the editing room but imo he didn't say anything terribly bad anyhow.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

agree with the c0ck overload, what was that about!!

the fella from doncaster must have had to smallest one ever! :nono:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Just watched it. Tim Shaw is officially an annoying w4nker. I hate the way he was making out that going to a needle exchange is such a big deal. His profound point that smackheads also go there holds very little water IMO; by that logic smackheads are also on a par with diabetics for the sheer fact that they use needles. Utter boll0cks. He came across as a lazy, flabby, ignorant, pretentious pr1ck, esp when speaking to the steroid user, who I might add didn't actually come across that badly IMO. I didn't think he seemed thick, I thought "Tim Shaw, a journalist" came across as thick (and weak and pathetic and judgemental).

The bloke from Donny seemed like a bit of an idiot tbh. Lathering up his flabby body in baby oil and shaving it every morning is one of the strangest things I've ever seen. He's a very cringe worthy sort of guy; takes himself far too seriously.

The guys in the locker room came across quite well as, although none of them would use steroids, none of them were judgemental about other people really. They did say it would take the hard work away, which was boll0cks, but there was no real slating, which was what Tim Shaw, a journalist, was trying to lead them to do.

Overall it was alright, but tim shaw is a bit of a nob end, with a very attractive wife, which makes me hate him even more.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

indeed, his wife was well fit!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> indeed, his wife was well fit!


Well fit, great marrige, looks/ body don't even come in to it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

"when l met Tim is wasn't about looks " YEAH cheers for that love l'm making a programme coz l feel sh*t about myself and you come out with that !!!

Bet she never heard the last of that little comment.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

They should have interviewed the other guy at the gym who was topless with his abs, he looked much better


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Mick/ BOY said:


> Lets start..... at least the lad spoke about it and confessed to doing gear, he was as thick as a castle wall, and not once said any thing about diet cycles ect and £120 a week on gear well most people know if your puttin that much through your self chances are your ****in most of it strait out..... and further more if that was my gym number one some one should pull the kid to one side and have a word, about diet ect and give him and his mate a slap for training with no tops on f*** off!!!! and just to add,,,one bench press off a think 160 kgs well what is that going to do part from injure your self as he could not manage even one if there is not more than 8 in a set a would not bother, but part from that total waist of a hr of my life :cool2:


I think the editing has not done the lad any justice. He wasn't exactly a small lad, or in bad shape, he didn;t look great when he was squatting, but he looked quite big other times. For all we know he could have talked about diet and cycling and PCT for hours, but theyre not gonna show that are they. They just gonna show him pretending to jab his ar$e. I thought he came across OK to be honest.

Im guessing the producers made him train with his top off, and told him to lift the most weight he could, for the purpose of the programme!

And where is 160 and 170 Kgs coming from, it was 4 plates a side weren't it, which is 180Kgs?!! 8 x 20 + 20 ( for the bar).

Presenters wife was pretty fit, nothing too special thoguh like. But way out of his league, hes such a tit. I rekon he made that figure of £120 a week up or mis quoted him.

A few other thigns that pi$$ed me off, was the way he kept saying he wanted to get as "buff as he could in eight weeks, by any means necessary", but all he meant by that was using stupid things like pec cream and chest expanders. Seriously wtf is pec cream?!! Lol.

And when he said, hes going to do it the natural way which means it will be painful, insuating that if he used gear it wouldn't be painful / hard work. Nob jockey.


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

:confused1:W.T.F

Im defo going to get me some of that SUPER PEC CREAM lol :confused1:

All that talk about aas and not one mention of PCT.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I had to laugh when the idiot thought he'd get a bigger chest by doing 100reps a day of what looked to be a rear delt exercise with his chest expander! What an idiot!


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

benst said:


> :confused1:W.T.F
> 
> Im defo going to get me some of that SUPER PEC CREAM lol :confused1:
> 
> All that talk about aas and not one mention of PCT.


Cos thats boring and the public don't understand what PCT is and it would take too long to explain, the producers just wanted to show steroid use as being an extreme, and not show it as being planned, researched cycles with PCT. Just soem sted head sticking testosterone in his bum once a week.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah i love the smell of steroid abuse in the morning, it makes it all worth while


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I watched this, notice how they never really even mentioned diet and nutrition? and yea that 'chest expander' did nothing! :lol: lmfao yea, if you could do that for 2 weeks and your chest grow 1 inch a fornight im sure we all would just sit at home watching emmerdale! :lol:

was pretty sh1t the program, i was hoping the presenter would take a cycle of steroids, im hoping! lol because he's trying to make a programme about male beauty and bangin on about roids for long enough he should take em and see what its really like instead of the kek they read and hear in the media.


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> I think the editing has not done the lad any justice. He wasn't exactly a small lad, or in bad shape, he didn;t look great when he was squatting, but he looked quite big other times. For all we know he could have talked about diet and cycling and PCT for hours, but theyre not gonna show that are they. They just gonna show him pretending to jab his ar$e. I thought he came across OK to be honest.
> 
> Im guessing the producers made him train with his top off, and told him to lift the most weight he could, for the purpose of the programme!
> 
> ...


 eh a no how to count and if some one tells you to do some thin like jump of a cliff would you do it!!!! lemon so sorry total unfor given, like a said fair crack for lad sayin he does it but came a cross as a lemon with or with out editing.....


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

just watched it on catchup....

now, going against the grain here but it was entertaining. some of the factual info was a bit skewed ie the steroids, but generally it was a fair representation of what 'normal' men are like. Sure, we all want to change our bodies... thats why we do what we do, but if you have never been at one extreme or the other you can't really understand what it feels like to have a crap body.

Me, i always wished I was skinny.... yet skinny people always want to put on weight. its that fine line in the middle of just right that the average man wants to get to. Bodybuilding is more extreme than normal.

I'm also not a fan of the 'make up' brigade, being old school of wash, comb hair (sometimes shave)... anything more is to my mind effeminate...

I would like to have seen more on nutrition, but not the typical 'fat is bad' nutrition...

I'll be setting it up on the recorder for next week, i'm going to see how it continues....


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Only watched the first half of the first episode so far and it's just a male version of '10 years younger' in many ways. It's a populist, sensationalist programme that whilst is quite entertaining, has no real value - kind of like drinking a beer, nice at the time, but does nothing for you.

I thought the presenter is just another journalist trying to make a name for himself by piggy-backing onto the male version of the female body image media hype. He was ok, but he seemed (so far) to lack any real motivation to improve his own body outside of making a bit of telly.

I think a proper, honest series about working out, diet etc. would be really valuable but maybe it's a bit niche which is why one hasn't been made... But then, there are so many shows and channels these days, most of them attract quite a narrow demographic.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

davidsw8 said:


> Only watched the first half of the first episode so far and it's just a male version of '10 years younger' in many ways. It's a populist, sensationalist programme that whilst is quite entertaining, has no real value - kind of like drinking a beer, nice at the time, but does nothing for you.
> 
> I thought the presenter is just another journalist trying to make a name for himself by piggy-backing onto the male version of the female body image media hype. He was ok, but he seemed (so far) to lack any real motivation to improve his own body outside of making a bit of telly.
> 
> *I think a proper, honest series about working out, diet etc. would be really valuable but maybe it's a bit niche which is why one hasn't been made... But then, there are so many shows and channels these days, most of them attract quite a narrow demographic.*


On this point was the same thing not said when trying to find investors for "Pumping Iron" ?

I'm quite sure it would fetch a lot of interest to be honwst.

:beer:


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> On this point was the same thing not said when trying to find investors for "Pumping Iron" ?
> 
> I'm quite sure it would fetch a lot of interest to be honwst.
> 
> :beer:


Yep, it just takes someone to provide an interesting angle and have the contacts with a production company to get it started...


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

that programme was a fcuking joke way to make a roider sound like a smack head what a tosser he was


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

It was 3 plates either side, from what i saw?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

davidsw8 said:


> Yep, it just takes someone to provide an interesting angle and have the contacts with a production company to get it started...


Been done already with the Body Spectacular series back in 2004.

Shame they couldn't recycle the idea.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

PRL said:


> Been done already with the Body Spectacular series back in 2004.
> 
> Shame they couldn't recycle the idea.


Yeah, I really enjoyed that.......shame it was hidden away on Discovery Health.......


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

That guy from corrie did something with kerry kayes they were trying to sell it to tv companies but no one would buy it, kerry helped train him and give him lots of advice on nutrition.there was something in a mag about it.


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

PRL said:


> Been done already with the Body Spectacular series back in 2004.
> 
> Shame they couldn't recycle the idea.


Oh yeh, I remember catching a couple of those... would definitely be good to see something similar and updated.


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

PRL said:


> Been done already with the Body Spectacular series back in 2004.
> 
> Shame they couldn't recycle the idea.


Is there a link to where i could watch this ?


----------



## Becks (Jul 17, 2008)

the link that appears earlier in the thread doesn't seem to be working now.

Have channel 4 taken it off 'catch up'?


----------



## langly (May 4, 2009)

yeah it doesnt work for me either which is annoying as i wanted to see it


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

T.F. said:


> It was 3 plates either side, from what i saw?


I was watching closely...it showed three plates, then cut to 4 plates a side, which is what he actually lifted, unless they edited it again.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well.... glad I missed this, I may well have put my boot through the TV!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Im gona get myself a chest expander.


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

What a poor show, that guy talking about steroids, what a joke! made the rest of us look bad and going and doing it on national tv, d**khead.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

BIGSNC said:


> What a poor show, that guy talking about steroids, what a joke! made the rest of us look bad and going and doing it on national tv, d**khead.


I didn't think the guy came across too badly - they had to interview someone. He seemed to know what he was talking about, he mentioned you have to eat well and train hard. I didn't think he was an idiot, I just think he was led on by the film-makers.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I didn't think the guy came across too badly - they had to interview someone. He seemed to know what he was talking about, he mentioned you have to eat well and train hard. I didn't think he was an idiot, I just think he was led on by the film-makers.


Yes he also said he started at 11stone and got to 14.5 naturally before starting the juice.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

whens it next on? tonight?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I think its next week again just. I'm looking forward to seeing how much bigger he gets in 8 weeks.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sickchest90 said:


> whens it next on? tonight?


Next Thursday @10pm, its on for another 3 weeks

next Wk Penis ENLARGMENT.... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## qwerty83 (Mar 4, 2009)

i dont think the bloke came across a numpty at all. like someone said earlier, he could of banged on about diet and nutrition, training and hard work, pct for ages but channel 4 dont want to show someone taking a sensible aproach to roids do they! and as 4 the tit who said it made him/steriod users bad cos he said he was a window cleaner! WTF does that have to do with anything! :cursing:


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

langly said:


> yeah it doesnt work for me either which is annoying as i wanted to see it


Extreme Male Beauty is accessible from here (both episodes):

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/extreme-male-beauty

Here's a bit of Body Spectacular on YouTube (only clip I could find):


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol @ all the blokes kicking off about gratuitous cock shots - would be different if it was birds, wouldn't it? :lol:

Though it shows me I've indeed been very fortunate - don't think I've ever experienced one that looks much like the specimens on that programme....


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Beklet said:


> would be different if it was birds, wouldn't it? :lol:


yes :thumb:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

the cock shots are important... It shows that most men are not as well endowed as I am in comparison....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Lol @ all the blokes kicking off about gratuitous cock shots - would be different if it was birds, wouldn't it? :lol:
> 
> *..yea..makes me wonder why the called it extreme male beauty?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Slamdog said:


> the cock shots are important... It shows that most men are not as well endowed as I am in comparison....


X2:thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Slamdog said:


> the cock shots are important... It shows that most men are not as well endowed as I am in comparison....


Lol.... 

They're not that pretty at the best of times, tbh. What makes them attractive is the person they're attached to 

If you're not happy about the sausage fest, I take it none of you will be watchig next week then???  :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll be watching it next week.... either recorded or on catchup...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Next Thursday @10pm, its on for another 3 weeks
> 
> next Wk Penis ENLARGMENT.... :whistling: :whistling:


WOO HOO:thumb:


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

noturbo said:


> I know everyone keeps saying the guy didn't come across well but i'm sure someone from uk-muscle said they had been interviewed about steroids for this show.
> 
> Hope you guys havn't been slating a fellow member :laugh:


I have been interviewed on radio 5 live about steroids - probably 18 months or more ago now - i responded to a journalists request on Mustle-talk - theres a link to the interview on there somewhere i think - or there used to be.

The presenter basically tried to goad me into a bad response by being quite demeaning and quite rude - but of course with my superior intellect I didnt fall for his trick and gave what i think was quite a sensible, educated and well rounded opinion from an actual user - god im good!


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/extreme-male-beauty/catch-up#2916986

Episode 2 of Extreme Male Beauty is on 4oD for anyone who missed it:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I watched this the other day.

My girl came in and asked what was on tv. I told her dust. She wasnt happy lol.


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

nemises_gendo said:


> I watched this the other day.
> 
> My girl came in and asked what was on tv. I told her dust. She wasnt happy lol.


I must be slow today, that took a minute to work it's way thro my brain :laugh:


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

nemises_gendo said:


> I watched this the other day.
> 
> My girl came in and asked what was on tv. I told her dust. She wasnt happy lol.


I hear ya buddy, these black glass tv stands are a nightmare lol.


----------

